# some one wants a wage increase



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

two bars of chocholate a day rather than one she says - is she worth it? :lol: :lol:










stew


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Stew,

Worth it just for that wonderful smile,

Cheers Catherine,


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Is that a piece of half-chewed carrot I see by the keyboard?

Far more healthy than two bars of chocolate!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Catherine  

Yes it is Pippin, Jess always sneaks up on her mum in the kitchen when she is preparing dinner and grabs a raw carrot and then brings it to me in the office so we can share it   

stew


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Dear Mr Artona,

I wish to inform you that your secretary, Miss Jessica, having reached the age of three years, is entitled to a minimum wage of £3.53 per hour. :roll: Carrots are no substitute for the minimum wage. :x

Further information can be found here...

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/nmw/ :?

The relevant clause appertaining to the minimum wage is

_*£3.53 per hour for all workers under the age of 18, who are no longer of compulsory school age.*_ 8O

I do believe Miss Jessica is under the age of 18 and is not of compulsory school age. 8O :?

If your require further clarification regarding this issue, please speak to Miss Jessica. :lol: She'll be a know-all teenager before you realise it!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

nice photograph, definitely worth a box of chocs, :lol: 
Norman


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

> two bars of chocholate a day rather than one she says - is she worth it?


Definitely! And I bet like all females she knows it


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

UncleNorm said:


> Dear Mr Artona,
> 
> I wish to inform you that your secretary, Miss Jessica, having reached the age of three years, is entitled to a minimum wage of £3.53 per hour. :roll: Carrots are no substitute for the minimum wage. :x
> 
> ...


Must keep you two apart :lol: :lol: :lol: , thanks Norman and yes I think you are right Parkmoy, I think she does :lol: :lol:

stew


----------

